# What are you drinking rite now??



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

What are you drinking rite now?

Im enjoying some Jameson on the rocks with a Viaje WLP.


----------



## monktu (May 15, 2011)

Relaxin' with a Heineken right now- Later, I'll be enjoying some Bulleit (straight Kentucky bourbon) with a Fuente short story.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Just some Strawberry Koolade.

Later on maybe some Crown Black


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> What are you drinking rite now?
> 
> Im enjoying some Jameson on the rocks with a Viaje WLP.


that's too cool shawn!
i'm drinking jameson and smoking a fuente rosado...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Will be on the upstairs patio deck tonight with some Drambuie ( big shock ) and 2 cigars of which I still need to choose. Think I'll watch a current movie as well...I love NetFlix. All the movies I can watch on the laptop for $8 a month.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

shitty stewerts coffee because im at work :violin:......it will be dead fish head 60 min ipa when i get home though


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Just had some Havana Club 7, now trying out some Legendario 7.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Balvenie Doublewood


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

just my go-to: Strawberry Koolade!

I love this stuff!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Sweet Southern Ice Tea...well it's been in the fridge all day so it is just cold tea...but it is southern!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Son Of Thor said:


> Balvenie Doublewood


That's some very good stuff right there...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

A coffee Coolata from DD...because it is about 1,000 degrees in NH today.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Pepper throwback and Crown Royal Black


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Had a few "dreamsicles", four Sam Adams Summer Ale, ad two ***** Modelo.... im doing pretty well!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I just poured a Absolut vodka and Strawberry Koolaid


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I just poured a Absolut vodka and Strawberry Koolaid


Strawberry Koolaid is my favorite!!!

Right now, I am popping the top on a Sam Adams Summer Ale.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Strawberry Koolaid is my favorite!!!
> 
> Right now, I am popping the top on a Sam Adams Summer Ale.


I wasn't smoking. I don't think it would be very good with a cigar. But it taste good while sitting on the couch.


----------



## LonestarASM (May 27, 2011)

Just fired up the grill, about to pop a top on a Shiner Blonde!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arrogant Bastard Ale named after yours truly!:smoke::lever:
:drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Arrogant Bastard Ale named after yours truly!:smoke::lever:
> :drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking:


I see you drinking that quite often Tony, I've been trying to locate some to try with no luck. When I picked up my cabinet in MN I was going to look for some, but it was Sunday so all their liquor stores were closed.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Bowmore 16yr Wine-Matured 1992. A super-nice whisky...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Mountain Dew Throwback


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Iced Tea


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Four Roses Small Batch (neat)


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dewars w/ RP Decade


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Deschutes Brewery obsidian stout, one of my go to's:thumb:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

jameson black label!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Deshcutes brewery Obsidian Stout... I'm sensing a pattern here. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Yellow Tail Shiraz-Cabernet. Not bad for the money.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Four Roses Yellow with one ice cube. 

Perfect summer sipper.


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Homemade half and half aka Jack Nicklaus 
Half iced tea. Half lemonade. 
Usually in the summer its a Schneider Weiss or a Schneider Aventinus. It's honestly just too damn hot and humid here for alcohol. 

Scott


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Kodos44 said:


> Homemade half and half aka Jack Nicklaus
> Half iced tea. Half lemonade.
> Usually in the summer its a Schneider Weiss or a Schneider Aventinus. It's honestly just too damn hot and humid here for alcohol.
> 
> Scott


:hmm:.....Thought them were called Arnold Palmer's? :lol:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

H2O...going to be drinking a lot of this being in the biggest loser contest...cutting out the soda and liquor (will still have my beer or two a few times a week though). Going to shortly be paring an H2O with an el Triunfador in about 20 minutes (after I eat my salad...)


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> :hmm:.....Thought them were called Arnold Palmer's? :lol:


Lol yeah. Damn golfers 8)


----------



## 2tee (Jul 18, 2011)

Drinking a local homebrew called, "Piss Yellow Hopper" pretty good so far, frothy as hell though


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Black coffee.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Real Ale Devil's Backbone


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Rahr's Pecker Wrecker Imperial Pilsner


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Arrogant Bastard Ale

Nummy.. damn bitter! :3


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Arrogant Bastard Ale
> 
> Nummy.. damn bitter! :3


+1

One of my faves


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

jp13 said:


> +1
> 
> One of my faves


i love all the stone brewing co. brews.

ive been searching for the Sublimely Self-Righteous Ale for a little bit, havent seen it up here at all.

The double bastard is my favorite so far though..
The lucky and Oaked are good as well, but i prefer the original or double over it.

Mm.. Beer.

I have an allagash black im planning on drinking tonight or tomorrow.. should be nummy! i havent had it before, but ive heard allagash makes fantastic beer


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lucky here... Local Flying Saucer pretty good at carrying Stone as well as World Market. (and my local hole in the wall gas station beer barn)

Ruination, Self-righteous, Double... Wonderful


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, and Allagash great too... Was about +7 towards my plate... Never a bad one


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah my local place doesnt have any of the other stone brewery lines, just the arrogant stuff. they have a lot of other brands like allagash, occationally three floyd's stuff, etc.

ive only just gotten into beer (just turned 21 durp) but i can see myself really getting into it *faecpalm*


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

There's got to be a perfect pairing for every craft brew/boutique gar combo...

Hope to find them all...


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Ninkasi Oatis oatmeal stout:thumb: Damn good for $4


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

3 floyds gumball head


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Cutting loose with my second diet A&W of the night


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Stone Sublimely self rightious


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

2005 Chateau Recougne Bordeaux Superieur. Nice good red wine.........excellent Vintage.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Southern Tier 2xIPA


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

3 parts ruby red grape fruit
3 parts white grape fruit
2 parts gray goose


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Southern Tier 2xIPA


What's that like? I saw it in my local liqour store and was pretty curious...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Frodo said:


> What's that like? I saw it in my local liqour store and was pretty curious...


So, so good. Not as syrupy as other Double IPAs, tons of bright hop flavors. They're my "local" brewery, only 20 minutes away.


----------



## RyanMac (Jul 31, 2011)

Warres Warrior Port at the moment - Probably switch over to the new Imperial Russian Stout by Stone


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Vicini said:


> Stone Sublimely self rightious


you bastage!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> 3 parts ruby red grape fruit
> 3 parts white grape fruit
> 2 parts gray goose


thats alot of parts


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

I had a finger of Glenlivet Nadurra 16 after dinner. Delicious!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Last night I got to try two samples of the Redbreast 15. Whoooooosh! Now that one attacked the taste buds.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Some "Mountain Dew"


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

kapathy said:


> thats alot of parts


parts is parts!


----------

